# Help with Exo Terra Terrarium 90cm Water Depth



## jrrl (Mar 25, 2013)

Hi,

I have a 90 x 45 x 45 Exo Terra Terrarium and am considering upgrading to a taller one. I know in mine I can fit a 12cm water depth same as the 60cm tall version but from the pic on the exo terra website, the 90cm tall version looks as if it would hold about a 20/21cm depth, might just be an out of proportionate image. I would be really grateful if anyone has a 90 x 45 x 90 if they would measure theirs for me, would be a good idea for Exo Terra to include this information on their website.

Thanks for any help.


----------



## CraigT21 (Oct 23, 2012)

jrrl said:


> Hi,
> 
> I have a 90 x 45 x 45 Exo Terra Terrarium and am considering upgrading to a taller one. I know in mine I can fit a 12cm water depth same as the 60cm tall version but from the pic on the exo terra website, the 90cm tall version looks as if it would hold about a 20/21cm depth, might just be an out of proportionate image. I would be really grateful if anyone has a 90 x 45 x 90 if they would measure theirs for me, would be a good idea for Exo Terra to include this information on their website.
> 
> Thanks for any help.


Hello

Unfortunately the depth of the front plinth is the same as the 60cm tall version 12cm high. Its a good point, it would be nice to have that information listed online.


----------



## jrrl (Mar 25, 2013)

Thanks for checking for me


----------

